
Ask HN: How do you backup your DB? - wasd
Feel free to include where your db is stored (bare metal, cloud, managed), how often, how you do it and a short story about recovering your db.
======
codegeek
1\. mysqldump.... > $curr_date/backup.sql

2\. aws s3 sync $curr_date s3://mybucket

The 2 steps above go into a crontab.

------
kull
Hosting on digital ocean, backup on S3 Amazon, hourly database backup.

------
element121
Rackspace cloud, backed up via CodeGuard to Amazon S3 daily.

